# Check this out...



## phogi (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/redstone-trade-ecobrick-pack-of-8-1001261

Anyone tried it? It says it is pure hardwood sawdust, no additives or glue. Might make in interesting fuel for BBQ. What do you think?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

From what I am seeing it is for heating fuel not for smoking, Sounds like it may have something to make it work


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2011)

Would have to see how it works in your smoker to see if it is Cheaper and/or more Efficient than Charcoal....I would contact the manufacter, they claim they add no Chemicals but can they Guarantee the saw dust or wood they purchase is not Treated with anything...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting, we have a tractor supply just down the street. Maybe I'll swing by and take a look at them.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2011)

These bricks could be made from just about anything

I would check with the manufacturer before you use them for BBQ

Worth a quick phone call

TJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> These bricks could be made from just about anything
> 
> I would check with the manufacturer before you use them for BBQ
> 
> ...


I agree, the link below is to the eco brick home page where it states that they are made from 100% hardwood sawdust which in reality is probably a combination of any number of different trees, probably some good and probably some not. If they come up with a 100% maple, hickory or cherry I would consider using it, but since the the source wood can not be guaranteed I would not use them
http://ecobrick.net/


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll stick to my normal KNOWN wood splits. Thank You.


----------

